# Sports Club



## ijy (Jan 3, 2009)

I thought since the rest of the site is mostly about books and video games I thought I would make a Sports Club. Enjoy!


----------



## ijy (Jan 7, 2009)

hello! anyone?


----------



## Terry. T. (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll join, then.
I play Netball and swim a lot.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 11, 2009)

So... is this about playing sports or watching sports?


----------

